# Experienced writer looking for all commissions



## Doppelfoxx (Mar 3, 2021)

Greetings! My name is Gabriel Foxx, and I'd positively love to reach out and start doing some work for you guys! Feel free to ask for a specific price quote per project, and I'll see what I can do. Writing prices hinge tightly upon what kind of product you are looking for, but everything will be quite reasonable and relative to size. Most of my work is in novels and much, much larger pieces, but for examples of my writing style, here are two commissions I've done for people on the forums:









						COMMISSION - Sairn Backstory by Gabriel-Foxx on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				












						COMMISSION - Arnak by Gabriel-Foxx on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				




 Any short narratives, story segments etcetera are quite welcome, though I am also open to larger, more involved projects. Any subject matter, any style – from Victorian to Science Fiction. I am exceedingly proficient with formatting, post-production and editorial processes. With that said, If you're interested in contacting me, I am available at doppelfoxx@gmail.com! Thank you for reading!

Gabriel Foxx


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Mar 21, 2021)

bump


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (Mar 23, 2021)

Gabriel Foxx said:


> bump


Hey there do you offer nsfw fetish writing?


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Dec 13, 2022)

bump!


----------

